# Has anyone raced the Chupacabras 100?



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

A good friend of mine, just arried this monday from his trip to race the Chupacabras100 race in Chihuahua, it's amazing 3000 thousand bikers looking foward to end the race..., I loved the pictures he brought, al the stuff around the race, so I want to be there next year.

The winners (some italian guys) end the race at 4:00 hours I heard, and my friend (a 67 year old guy, finished it in around 7 or 8 hours, so anyone has competed this race? anyone has some tips about it?

the web page is: http://www.chupacabras100km.com/

Alberto


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

I have started six chupcabars, completed five and four jerseys.
If I get to 67 and are able to finish in 8 hours, it will be great!
It is the third time a non mexican wins. (first time was a ******, second from Spain)


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

I have started six chupcabars, completed five and four jerseys.
If I get to 67 and are able to finish in 8 hours, it will be great!
It is the third time a non mexican wins. (first time was a ******, second from Spain)


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I just competed this year. I'm a really novice guy, I'm 23, I havent competed in any single MTB race not even in my state but I managed to finish the challenge in 1015th place with a time of 8 hr :23m.

It's an amazing experience, I made new friends (I traveled alone to Ciudad Juarez where the race is being held every year and now I look forward to participate in more events.

I wish I had practiced more with my M520 clipless pedals, just tried it today and I'm amazed. I'm like stuck to the bike and feel more power being transferred to the drivetrain.

In a month's time I will be competing in the Cardenche Torreon www.cardenche.com, but there is another event in Nuevo Laredo in 2 weeks time. www.camaleones.com.mx


----------



## racer99 (Jan 26, 2004)

Did it this year for the first time. Probably one of the best organized events I have raced/ridden. Ricardo, the organizer, is the MAN - when you finish he greets you by name. The support is great, crowds cheer you on, the hike a bikes, la Asphyxia in particular, are no fun, and the dust for the first 20 miles on the levee isn't great, but go, you will enjoy. Best advice: park at the Chamizal memorial on the US side and fide over the border, you'll miss the wait in line to cross back, and it is only about a mile to the race start. Finished 248th - I'm 50. And the 20th finisher was 50, too.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow. Impressive position. Since when you started riding/competing professionaly? I'm just starting doing races and the Chupacabras was my first real challenge, i guess it's the most extreme mtb race in mexico.

racer99 what is your bike setup? I'm trying to get a racing rig but I'm poor


----------



## quemazon (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey, I'll chime in here. I have done the race 3 times now, and will be doing it again next year. It's tempting to ride hard for the first 50km or so because it is flat. But, the two times I have done that, I have suffered. When I relaxed a bit more at the beginning, I felt much stronger near the end, and finished much better (#211 a couple of years ago). Be prepared, mentally, for the asfixia climb. You may think you're home free by the time you get out to that little church, but you're only getting started! Stay hydrated, take food along, and don't get in too much of a hurry...you'll be out there quite a while. Oh, and make sure you use slimed tires.


----------



## racer99 (Jan 26, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> Wow. Impressive position. Since when you started riding/competing professionaly? I'm just starting doing races and the Chupacabras was my first real challenge, i guess it's the most extreme mtb race in mexico.
> 
> racer99 what is your bike setup? I'm trying to get a racing rig but I'm poor


professionally?
Scott scale 10 HT. Right bike for this race - it is light and easy to carry on the hike parts, and fast on the flats.


----------

